# P5K-SE with E8200 won't POST



## dadi_oh (Jun 10, 2008)

I got a new motherboard ASUS P5K-SE that is supposed to support 45nm processors. I set it up with a pair of OCZ PC2-6400 SLI memory and an E8200 and the computer will not post. The fans come on but no beeps at all. I called the shop where I got it and they are suggesting that it needs a BIOS update to support the E8200. I checked the ASUS website and the E8200 is supported as of version 0704. They are up to version 1008 so I am assuming that 0704 was released some time ago.

I don't have an older processor to check this out so I will probably try to buy some old Socket 775 Celeron or something to check it and then flash the BIOS.

Does this make sense? Is the symptom of an unsupported CPU that you get no beeps at all?

I am kind of disappointed that the box is emblazened with "45nmm support" but isn't shipped from the factory with a BIOS that supports it. I just got the mobo 2 days ago so you would expect it to be relatively recent.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 10, 2008)

I believe you will need to flash the BIOS, and just because it says it does support 45nm CPU's does not mean it comes ready to.


----------



## HTC (Jun 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I believe you will need to flash the BIOS, and just because it says it does support 45nm CPU's does not mean it comes ready to.



Correct.

I have that board, still ... and, just as dark2099 said, flashing your BIOS should do the trick.

Since you don't have an older CPU for the job, that could be tricky


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 10, 2008)

HTC said:


> Correct.
> 
> I have that board, still ... and, just as dark2099 said, flashing your BIOS should do the trick.
> 
> Since you don't have an older CPU for the job, that could be tricky



Well I've been thinking about putting together an open frame test rig to use for various troubleshooting tasks. I have enough spare parts but need aCPU so maybe this is the excuse.

Thanks


----------



## sfroom (Jun 16, 2008)

*Similar Problem*

I just built a system similar to the OP yesterday.  The hardware consisted of:

ASUS PK5-SE Motherboard
Intel E8400 "Wolfdale" 3.0 Ghz CPU
OCZ Vanquisher Fan
2 x 1GB Mushkin 240 pin 800 Mhz ram.
ASUS EN9600GT Graphics card
Hitach 320 GB 7200 RPM HD
OCZ 500W StealthXstream power supply

We took great care with cable management and installing the custom fan.  The system looks amazing.  Everything is getting power (all fans, even video card's, are spinning), and the motherboards green power led is on.

We plugged it into a display and booted it up.  Nothing happened.  The computer isn't even waking the monitor from powersave mode.  Tried it with two monitors.  tested the video card in another system.

There are NO beeps.

It's been a while since I built a PC.  Even if the mobo isn't posting...shouldn't there be beeps, and something on the screen?

I'm starting to suspect that the mobo is D.O.A...but I'm really dreading the prospect of removing the fant and processor to replace the mobo.  Any ideas?  Is it the BIOS, or could an incorrectly placed jumper cause this problem?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

You most likely need to do a BIOS update on the board, which I believe requires an older CPU that will post.


----------



## sfroom (Jun 16, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> You most likely need to do a BIOS update on the board, which I believe requires an older CPU that will post.



Will the computer not even wake the monitor from sleep without a bios update?  As the motherboard indicates:

"LGA775 socket for Intel® Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Duo / Pentium® Extreme / Pentium® D / Pentium® 4 Processors
Compatible with Intel® 05B/05A/06 processors
Support Intel® next generation 45nm Multi-Core CPU"

do you think the shop will be of assistance with getting the bios updated?  I believe my friends server has an older 775 socket intel C2D processor, but I think it would be a bit much to ask him to borrow it for a bios update.

Also, I've read in the user manual for the motherboard that a bios update requires a floppy drive? I haven't installed one on this machine...is there any chance the CD that came with the motherboard has a bios that will get me up and running?

I'm thinking that the best thing to do is go back to the shop and ask them to upgrade the bios with a quick cpu switch.  They are selling very similar assembled systems (but with P5K mobo instead of P5K-SE), so I'm assuming they should be familiar with the issue.  One of the salesman looked at the configuration we were suggesting, and said it would be ok...so I'm hoping they'll help me out.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never had a problem with a CPU not being supported, so I believe if it isn't supported then it will not POST at all so the monitor would not wake.  I can't say for sure if the shop will help, and if the system with the P5K mobo is the same P5K I have, I know 100% that it will need a BIOS update.


----------



## sfroom (Jun 16, 2008)

Is there any way to tell the difference between the possibility of the motherboard being D.O.A. and the possibility it just needs a bios upgrade?

I might be able to convince my friend to lend me his CPU, but I don't want to go to the trouble if the motherboard is D.O.A.

I think I may try taking it into the shop.  As I mentioned they are selling assembled E8400 and P5K based systems, which likely would also require a bios update if the P5K-SE boards do (I believe they were released around the same time?).  So perhaps they have a procedure in place.

If not, should I save myself the trouble and ask to exchange for a more recent motherboard?

Any other tips?

Thanks for your responses so far dark2099.


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2008)

sfroom said:


> Is there any way to tell the difference between the possibility of the motherboard being D.O.A. and the possibility it just needs a bios upgrade?
> 
> I might be able to convince my friend to lend me his CPU, but I don't want to go to the trouble if the motherboard is D.O.A.
> 
> ...




Hook up a motherbaord speaker to it.  What beeps is it giving you?


----------



## sfroom (Jun 16, 2008)

Lol.  I thought it was strange that there was no speaker in the case.  I'll try that first thing tonight.  I'm also going to try a CMOS reset, and remove one stick of ram.

If I can get video output, I can flash the bios...but getting the computer to output video is my major concern at the moment.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Good luck, that CPU is a great thing, I have an E8500 and it is wonderful, I can't wait to get mine under water.


----------



## modder (Jun 16, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> Well I've been thinking about putting together an open frame test rig to use for various troubleshooting tasks. I have enough spare parts but need aCPU so maybe this is the excuse.
> 
> Thanks


idea !
BSEL mod FSB 333 to 266


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Why would he want to BSEL mod a 333 chip to 266?

Off topic but time to be a post whore 1000th POST!


----------



## modder (Jun 16, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Why would he want to BSEL mod a 333 chip to 266?
> 
> Off topic but time to be a post whore 1000th POST!



only for flashing the bios ,without changing a cpu.possible more easy boot at 266 fsb with
this bios.it's only an idea


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep you need to flash as I had to flash my asus P5K premuim wifi black pearl edition when I changed from the E6600 to the E8400 but it's fairly straight forward to be honest.


----------



## sfroom (Jun 16, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Yep you need to flash as I had to flash my asus P5K premuim wifi black pearl edition when I changed from the E6600 to the E8400 but it's fairly straight forward to be honest.



Can you elaborate?  I guess you flashed it with EZ-flash before making the switch?  Any recommendations for flashing the bios if I've already got the E8400 in there?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

You may be able to do a blind flash, and you can use a USB pen drive instead of a floppy (what I used when I flashed mine).  I don't know how you can do a blind BIOS flash, but I know someone on here should be able to help.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 16, 2008)

I used ez flash and it worked in a straight forward manner with no problems

All I did was save the driver from here http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us and use my ASUS update which took me about 5 minutes to do.


----------



## modder (Jun 16, 2008)

yes blind flash it's very hard.you must use "ASUS Crash Free Bios" ,read user's manual.but after googled ,Crash Free Bios work only with optical sata drive on P5K-SE.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 17, 2008)

sfroom said:


> Can you elaborate?  I guess you flashed it with EZ-flash before making the switch?  Any recommendations for flashing the bios if I've already got the E8400 in there?



In my case there were no BIOS beeps at all so I don't know if it will get far enough to flash. I ended up buying an E1200 for $50, installed it, booted to BIOS, flashed the board to the latest BIOS (it was a really old one), and then reinstalled my E8200. Works fine now. The shop wanted $25 to program the BIOS. For $50 I now have an E1200 to keep around in case I ever run into similar problems on other boards.


----------



## sfroom (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't worry, my motherboard wasn't beeping at all, even once I'd installed a case speaker!

I called the shop and asked about the systems they assemble with similar components.  They said absolutely the motherboards need to be flashed with an older processor installed.

Luckily, they did it for me for free.  They even cleaned the thermal compound off my processor and fan, and applied new compound.

So there is hope!

Now the system is up and running well.  The only problem is, my OCZ Vanquisher CPU cooler's pushpins pop out of the motherboard whenever I move the case (i.e. taking it out of the case box).

Any suggestions on getting those pushpins to stay locked in?  It's really frustrating, and I'm worried that if the pushpins aren't locking tight, that I'm probably not getting good contact between the CPU cooler and processor.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 17, 2008)

sfroom said:


> Don't worry, my motherboard wasn't beeping at all, even once I'd installed a case speaker!
> 
> I called the shop and asked about the systems they assemble with similar components.  They said absolutely the motherboards need to be flashed with an older processor installed.
> 
> ...



Yikes! They should not be releasing when you move things. Are you sure you are rotating the pins into the correct position before clicking them in place? There is an arrow on the top of the pins that shows the direction to turn them to release the pins. You rotate in reverse of the arrow direction (by 90 deg) before pushing them through the board. You will hear an audible "click" once they engage. Once engaged they should not release without turning the top in the direction of the arrow. Otherwise your plastic clips might be damaged.

It is critical that all 4 clips be properly engaged to ensure a good flat heatsink contact.


----------

